# Holiday Visa - Leave Australia for N.Z every 3 months



## Ron (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi,

I am moving to Australia in January.

I am hoping to pick up work through sponsorship as I have allready used my working holiday visa in the past and did not carry out any regional work to be able to apply for a 2nd one. My partner is Austaralian and we were looking at the de-facto after possibly 6 months as we would have all documents in place if i fail to get work by then.

What i am wondering is, do immigration allow people to leave Australia after a 3 month stay by going to N.Z for a few days and coming back to Australia, once you have sufficent funds in your bank account, a place to stay etc??

Im just worried that if i have to do this twice that maybe the 2nd time they might not approve?

Thanks.


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think australia is like the U.S.A--here, if you do a three month tourist visa, you have to stay out of the states for three months before returning. This is to prevent people from doing border runs to Canada or Mexico. You can only renew your tourist visa and "come right back" if you leave the north and south american continent (eg go to europe). Just a bit of U.S visa trivia for ya there =)

While it doesnt directly say that you can't do that on the website, it does say this about the traditional tourist visa (ETA): "An ETA is not designed to allow repeated extended stays in Australia. If you wish to spend long periods in Australia for tourism purposes, you may wish to consider applying for Tourist visa (subclass 676) or an alternate visa that suits your purposes."

So, If i were you, I would look into getting the Tourist 676 Visa Tourist Visa (Subclass 676), which apparently allows you to apply for 3, 6, or 12 months. But you cannot work on this visa (and i would really, REALLY advise against it if you are applying for a Defacto visa later on...)

The thing is though, i don't know how favourably they would look onto your tourist application if you state that your main purpose is to find a work sponsor.

Have a look at the link i put up anyways, it might be a good starting point to see what your options are.

Other people might have better ideas too, so stay tuned =)

good luck!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

elkitten has nailed it for you Ron and though in being able to show the funds to be able to support yourself, you should be OK with questioning when you look at the cost of airfare back and forwards to NZ, a 12 month tourist visa is a much better deal.

If on the other hand you haven't got the funds up front, the eVisa is free for three months - eVisitor and then you could look at applying for a normal tourist visa of another three/six months to extend.

Reasoning should be to extend your holiday to see other places not yet seen and know what they are.

If you are eligible for a 457 visa and can find a sponsor they can be good for up to four years and so no need likely then to be tripping to NZ anyway.


----------



## Ron (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, its very helpfull. 

One other thing I was going to do was apply for the skilled migration visa now as i am eligable and my job is on the shortlist of jobs published by the Australian Government. 

If I applied for this now, would this affect my future application for De-fact visa?


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmmmm........

Well, put it this way--it won't affect you applying for a defacto visa in that, well, you probably won't want to apply for them both at the same time... Skilled is pretty expensive if im not mistaken, and Defacto, if you apply in Australia, is over 2,000 (right? i just remember it being a bit cheaper offshore....like 1,700??).

If you apply for your skilled Visa now, then by all means go for it, but your visa will not be granted if you are in australia and applied offshore. You have to be outside of australia when they grant it and this is very important.

Now, if you don't get the skilled visa, and after that decide to apply for a Defacto, you could explain in your defacto application that you wanted to migrate to australia initially "on your own ticket" and that since the application has been denied and you want to be with your GF forever and meet all the criteria for a defacto relationship, you chose to apply as a defacto..... get what i mean? Even so, it might MIGHT make your Defacto application look a bit fishy, so if you do choose to go the Skilled route and if that doesnt work defacto, I would make sure to mention her (if possible) in your Skilled application....

Even so......

I meet all the criteria for Skilled migration (minus a few points because I am from Canada and would need to do an ESL class in order to prove that indeed, I speak english.... yeah, go figure--doesnt matter that I have been educated in english since i was 8...but i digress). But, I chose to apply for a Defacto Visa because- a) my reason for going to Oz is to be with my boyfriend and not because i particularly want to work there, and b) defacto, albeit complicated at times is cheaper, easier and faster to process at the moment.

If you do recieve a defacto visa, you can work in australia. And i am by no means here advising you to do a defacto visa if your main purpose is to work!!!

If you are lacking some evidence to prove you are defacto, then why not go to Oz on the longer tourist visa or whatever, build up your evidence then apply for a defacto. That is of course if you are in a genuine defacto relationship. Have you read up on defacto application? It's here: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/booklets/1127.pdf

If i were you, I would go on the immi website and pull up everything about all three visas (Tourist 676, Spouse (Defacto), and Skilled) and read up on it so you know the ins and outs--what is acceptable, what is required and what isn't acceptable to do.... then you will probably have a better idea of which route you want to take.

If your main reason to do is to work, then go skilled. If you just really want to be with your GF, then Defacto....

Good luck!


----------



## Ron (Nov 3, 2009)

Thank you for your help


----------

